# quiz #5



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ok from face book this question

Rachmaninov's Symphony No. 2 in E minor 

Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 4 in F minor 

Brahms' Symphony No. 3 in F major


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Tchaikovsky 4th symphony.
i love this theme...


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Tchaikovsky. Symphony in F minor. First movement, the waltz bit in 9/8.

This bit (should play around the part I indicated):


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh, I know! Pick me! Pick me! Oh, rats.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 4 in F minor


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

you guys are the greatest!! i knew it would not take long....oh i also include the gals....the greatest!


----------

